# Cherry Shrimp and bettas?



## CrusaderInBlack (May 22, 2016)

_I saw some cherry shrimp now the other day and I was wondering if they're compatible with bettas or even with betta fry? I found them really cute to watch and I was thinking about putting moss carpets in my tank along with a lot of moss hiding places with a couple of live plants plus about 5 cherry shrimp since they're quite expensive. could this work? can they go with month old betta fry if that's a better place to put them? I wouldn't put them with my PKs because I know they've got no long fins to stop them if they were to chase after shrimps._


----------



## SilverSunset (May 29, 2016)

I think it might depend on the betta as well as the size of the tank. My friend had a betta that ate all of the legs off her cherry shrimp! Granted, it was a smaller tank, but it is brightly colored and will attract unwanted attention from the betta. If you have a tank larger than a 10 gal, I would give it a try and see how it goes! Each betta is different, too. I am planning on putting cherry shrimp in my 55 gal because my betta is too lazy to care about what goes on at the bottom of the community tank.  I hope this helps and GL! <3


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it's risky, if you want to keep the rcs. If you want the shrimp to thrive and breed, I wouldn't put them with bettas. But sometimes, it works!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah it depends on your betta's temperament and how many hiding spots your tank has. If you really want them, you could do a shrimp only tank. It does not have to be very big and they can be quite entertaining once they realize there isn't anything else in the tank that could kill them.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

cherry shrimp = betta snack once they figure out they can eat them


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the entire tank? How long has it been cycled?


----------



## CrusaderInBlack (May 22, 2016)

I'm actually still doing research until I'm sure its what I want to do. But ill take a pic off the fry tank I want to put them in. And that tank has been established several years already


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Depends on the Betta itself, and the tank. RCS need plenty of hiding places, a heavily and I mean heavily planted tank can serve both needs quite well.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, if you want to follow me that's exactly what I'll be doing. I have an order of 7 RCS coming in tomorrow for my fry tank. They are nine weeks old. They also live with two, soon three, female bettas, and dozens of mystery snails.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Something like this is easy to set up.


----------

